# [VIDEO] TWRP 2 and Goo Manager Tutorial & Review



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]TWRP has been reborn![/background]​
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]Teamwin has redone TWRP and released a new version with all sorts of new features. [/background]​
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]TWRP 2.1, along with Goo Manager from the Android Play Store (Market) will give you the perfect combination of apps to keep your device up to date with current ROMs and GAPPS. [/background]​
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]Be sure to visit [/background]​http://www.teamw.in[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)] for more info![/background]​


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

worth it thanks for another great video 
* ReverendKJR*


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

loving goomanger + twrp! anyone with rom manager premium prefer that over goomanager? if so why?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't tried ROM Manager. I can't imagine that it would be better than this setup.


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

had some build prop issues which i got worked out, now i open goo manager download open recovery like your video shows system never reboots but a message pops up saying recovery installed but.... when i reboot into recovery its still the same old cwm, so i checked the goo download location ad the file is in the folder, anything i should do? its calling the file .img file


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

yamaha_wins said:


> had some build prop issues which i got worked out, now i open goo manager download open recovery like your video shows system never reboots but a message pops up saying recovery installed but.... when i reboot into recovery its still the same old cwm, so i checked the goo download location ad the file is in the folder, anything i should do? its calling the file .img file


Do the flashable file and then make sure you are on the current nightly, either official or unofficial, and that shold work. The flashable zip overwrites CWM and that is the default. You need to be current on your nightlys to take advantage of jcsullins fix wth the booting problem.
night


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for another excellent video. Both GooIM and TWRP2 are off to a great start. I hope the ROM devs are able to post their update logs and incremental updates soon.

sent from my CM9 ICS powered HP Touchpad


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

So a slight update to this video, we actually updated the install method so it no longer reboots to recovery to install TWRP. Once you select to install recovery just be paitent and wait for the "Recovery has been installed" toast message. Then hit reboot to recovery and you should find yourself in TWRP.

Maybe ReverendKJR will do an update along with showing incremental updates


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done and thank you team win, and Rev, very helpful. All your hard work is a marvel!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Further use of goo manager coupled with twrp 2, just rocks!! I have been using eyeballers incremental upgrades and its only taking me 3 or 4 minutes from download start to install finish. Far less steps, smooth integration and so far flawless instillation. Once again can't say how much I appreciate all the hard work, from all involved.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ke1v3y (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an issue with GooManager and the Nightlies, although I'm not sure which the issue is local to. I have never been able to successfully update my nightly builds using GooManager (I get the error that there is an MD5 Checksum Mismatch). Is anyone else experiencing this?

Additionally, I have been having issues with TWRP not actually flashing the Nightlies; I select the Nightly Update file from the "SD Card," and TWRP says that the file is flashing, but when I reboot the Touchpad, I am on the old nightly still.

Any ideas?


----------

